# Wie Vorbaulänge messen?



## cusha (4. Juni 2004)

von wo bis wo wird eigentlich ein vorbau gemessen? gesamte länge, oder nur zwischen mitte lenker/gabelschaft?


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Juni 2004)

(von mtb-biking.de)

L = länge, W = winkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cusha (4. Juni 2004)

supervielen dank!!! dann weiss ich jetzt, dass da noch was geht


----------



## CoolRider (31. März 2009)

wie würdert ihr messen/ messt ihr den winkel eures vorbaus.ist normalerweise nicht nötig(man weiß ja was man gekauft hat) bei mir ist aber ein oem dran, den ich gerne gegen einen tauschen würde, welcher den selben winkel hat...

ps: geodreieck???


----------



## PST (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

bei den Winkeln kann ich leider nicht helfen. Aber zum Messen der Vorbaulänge gibts was von Syntace: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=333#

Funktioniert aber nur mit Standard Lenker-DM (nicht oversized).

Grüße,
pst


----------



## Stefan 1 (1. April 2009)

Ich hab eine etwas komplizierte Idee, müsste aber funzen.
Nimmst eine Wasserwaage, hälst die ab Mitte der gabelschaftklemmung GERADE an bzw. hälst diese neben deinen Vorbau, dann musst du die Mitte der Lenkerklemmung suchen, nimmst einen Winkelmesser, Geodreieck etc. hälst diesen über die Wasserwaage, also waagerecht bzw. parallel zur oberen Linie der Waage und misst dann anhand des mittleren Punktes der Lenkerklemmung den Winkel.

Ps.: mit 2 Personen müsste das ganze einfacher gehen 
MFG Stefan


----------

